# Dish channels by satellite and transponder



## Virginiaguy (Dec 15, 2018)

Can anyone point me to a current list of Dish channels that shows the satellite and transponder? I have a couple of trees interfering with the 129 bird. I think 110 and 119 are ok. Just wanted to confirm which trees are causing my problem. Getting signal strengths of 70+ on 110 and 119. Getting signal strength in the low to mid 20’s on 129. Sometimes I’ll get 32 or so, but that’s still pretty pathetic. 
Plus, I didn’t think there was that much programming on 129, but seems like most of the HD Channels and locals are on it. 
Thanks!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Main Site: The Uplink Activity Center

Specifically for 129: DISH Network Channels by Transponder (Unofficial Listing)

All Western Arc: Western Arc Channels on DISH Network (Unofficial Listing)


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't know if it works on all Dish receivers, but on my Hopper, tapping "Info", "Recall" on the remote displays which satellite location the channel I'm watching is coming from.


----------



## Virginiaguy (Dec 15, 2018)

James Long said:


> Main Site: The Uplink Activity Center
> 
> Specifically for 129: DISH Network Channels by Transponder (Unofficial Listing)
> 
> All Western Arc: Western Arc Channels on DISH Network (Unofficial Listing)


Thanks, I actually ran across this website, that appears to be yours, and most all of the channels I care about are on it. I couldn't figure out how to tell what transponder a channel was on. I hate to be stupid, but is it shown there with the channel? Also, that list infers that most ALL HD channels Dish broadcasts are on 129? And 110 and 119 are mainly the SD backups?
Thanks


----------



## Virginiaguy (Dec 15, 2018)

NYDutch said:


> I don't know if it works on all Dish receivers, but on my Hopper, tapping "Info", "Recall" on the remote displays which satellite location the channel I'm watching is coming from.


Thanks, I haven't tried that. On my Hopper 3 you can go to Menu, Settings, Diagnostics, and then Dish and it gives you Sat and Transponder info. Just a little cumbersome to get to. 
I'll try your method out and see if it works. That would be great.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Not all the Western Arc HD is on 129 - some is also on 110 (ESPN FOR ONE).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Virginiaguy said:


> Thanks, I actually ran across this website, that appears to be yours, and most all of the channels I care about are on it. I couldn't figure out how to tell what transponder a channel was on. I hate to be stupid, but is it shown there with the channel? Also, that list infers that most ALL HD channels Dish broadcasts are on 129? And 110 and 119 are mainly the SD backups?
> Thanks


Here are two channels from the "Western Arc" file above for explaination ...








The displayed channel number is on the left, along with the channel name. For most channels, the SD version will be the top line. If there is a HD channel it will be listed below. The little numbers on each HD channel is a channel number seen on older equipment. Most HD channels are mapped down to the same number as the SD counterpart. If there is more than one HD channel listed it is because of different HD packages, such as commercial or Latino packages.

The next columns show what type of channel it is and where the channel is transmitted. SD and HD are obvious, and there is a key for the different types of SD at the top of the page. A green check mark shows that the channel is "available" to someone. (It may not be available to you or in your area.) The "H" is on channels that are hidden in the guide unless one subscribes (someone who does not subscribe to a package with DIY would see the SD version as unsubscribed in their guide but would not see listings for the HD versions). "R" are regionally restricted. "O" is a special marking that shows that the channel can be added instantly via a menu option on the receiver. (If one does not subscribe the channel shows in the guide as unsubscribed but there is a special color and when the channel is selected one gets ordering information.)

The last part of the channel information is what you are looking for - the satellite and the transponder. DIY HD is on the satellite at 110 on transponder 19. The "Western Arc" file breaks the orbital locations out into columns so you can look down the 110 column and see everything there, then the 119 column and the 129 column.

The "by transponder" link above sorts the information by transponder. If you're hiving trouble receiving the Food Channel from 129 TP 17 find transponder 17 on that page and you can see other channels you may not be receiving.

BTW: When you see something like the four versions of DIY HD on the same transponder, please note that all four channels are using the same feed. 9527 is the same feed as 4111, 4422 and 4465. The channels are not consuming four channels worth of space.


----------



## Virginiaguy (Dec 15, 2018)

James Long said:


> Here are two channels from the "Western Arc" file above for explaination ...
> View attachment 29910
> 
> The displayed channel number is on the left, along with the channel name. For most channels, the SD version will be the top line. If there is a HD channel it will be listed below. The little numbers on each HD channel is a channel number seen on older equipment. Most HD channels are mapped down to the same number as the SD counterpart. If there is more than one HD channel listed it is because of different HD packages, such as commercial or Latino packages.
> ...


Thanks! This is perfect! I had been looking at the 129 Specific listing only and was not aware of the full Western Arc info with all satellites and transponders you provided in the other link. This is exactly what I need to confirm what tress are causing me trouble and save me a lot of time.

Speaking of that, does anyone have a favorite app with Virtual Reality to look at the birds in the Western Arc? I downloaded one that seems to be pretty accurate, but the arc tends to drift a little as I look at it. Sometimes 129 is behind a couple of trees (which I believe, because of signal strengths in the 20's and 30's). But then sometimes it drifts to the left and appears to be in the clear. Again, just to confirm the trees I need to take down. I may tweak my dish a little after I drop the trees, but I had great reception in the winter until leaves came out. When I got my Hopper3, the tech told me I was going to have a problem in the spring with the trees in question. BTW, he didn't do ANY adjustments on my dish when he changed the LNB out. He said signal strengths looked great.

Thanks again for the great info!


----------



## Virginiaguy (Dec 15, 2018)

NYDutch said:


> I don't know if it works on all Dish receivers, but on my Hopper, tapping "Info", "Recall" on the remote displays which satellite location the channel I'm watching is coming from.


Hey Dutch, this DOES work on my Hoppper3 Remote (a 54.0). Thanks for the tip. A quick way to see what satellite the program is coming from.


----------



## Virginiaguy (Dec 15, 2018)

James Long said:


> Main Site: The Uplink Activity Center
> 
> Specifically for 129: DISH Network Channels by Transponder (Unofficial Listing)
> 
> All Western Arc: Western Arc Channels on DISH Network (Unofficial Listing)


I don't know if this matters, but when looking for my locals on the 129 specific listing, I noticed what may be a mistake and thought I mention it. On the channels for 5s39 (North Carolina) which are in Lynchburg and Roanoke VA, I wondered if the location next to the 5s39 should say Western or maybe Central VA instead of North Carolina? Those are my locals and I missed them a couple of times because I was scanning down looking for a "Virginia" reference. I'm not complaining, but thought I would mention it since your lists are so thorough and helpful.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The spotbeam location names are based on their coverage area. See "39" on the map below:









5s39 is Roanoke/Lynchburg, VA, 7s39 is Charlotte, NC and 15s39 Charlottesville, VA (and one Charlotte station).
Some of the names could be tweaked, but they were named when the satellite launched - before the markets on each beam were known.


----------



## Virginiaguy (Dec 15, 2018)

James Long said:


> The spotbeam location names are based on their coverage area. See "39" on the map below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh, ok. That makes sense. Unbelievable the level of detail we aren't aware of as we turn on our receivers and enjoy the programming. Thanks for all the work you guys do.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Virginiaguy said:


> Thanks! This is perfect! I had been looking at the 129 Specific listing only and was not aware of the full Western Arc info with all satellites and transponders you provided in the other link. This is exactly what I need to confirm what tress are causing me trouble and save me a lot of time.
> 
> Speaking of that, does anyone have a favorite app with Virtual Reality to look at the birds in the Western Arc? I downloaded one that seems to be pretty accurate, but the arc tends to drift a little as I look at it. Sometimes 129 is behind a couple of trees (which I believe, because of signal strengths in the 20's and 30's). But then sometimes it drifts to the left and appears to be in the clear. Again, just to confirm the trees I need to take down. I may tweak my dish a little after I drop the trees, but I had great reception in the winter until leaves came out. When I got my Hopper3, the tech told me I was going to have a problem in the spring with the trees in question. BTW, he didn't do ANY adjustments on my dish when he changed the LNB out. He said signal strengths looked great.
> 
> Thanks again for the great info!


I've been using the free Winegard Signal Finder app to find the best dish locations as we move from campground to campground with our RV. The augmented reality works very well for finding that perfect hole through the trees... 

Winegard App - TV Signal Finder - winegard.com


----------



## Virginiaguy (Dec 15, 2018)

NYDutch said:


> I've been using the free Winegard Signal Finder app to find the best dish locations as we move from campground to campground with our RV. The augmented reality works very well for finding that perfect hole through the trees...
> 
> Winegard App - TV Signal Finder - winegard.com


Thanks, Dutch! I hadn't seen that one. I'll give it a try.


----------

